# mine all mine - 93 NX



## phastphuker (Jan 3, 2003)

sign my guestbook

www.geocities.com/nxracer2001 

scroll to the bottom and find a pic of a car, click it and there you are.


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

Cool man...kinda off topic but it's cool to see another member who enjoys surfing


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

nice egg, very clean. i dunno about the bleacher seat (wing) though.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

SWEET ! what wing did u get and how much is it.. im lookin for one like that .


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

nice NX man. I like it.


----------



## phastphuker (Jan 3, 2003)

LIUSPEED said:


> *SWEET ! what wing did u get and how much is it.. im lookin for one like that . *


It is an R-1 wing from e-bay 55 + shipp +ins + paypal fee = 98, still under a hundred.

As for it being a bleacher seat, lol. I live in Houston and I see shit everyday that just makes me laugh. I am going to start carrying around my digital cam in the front seat, I have alot of windshield time going to and from my calls. I will dedicate a page to stuff that makes you laugh.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

how did u get it 2 sit like that on ur trunk?


----------



## GA16DESentraXE (Dec 17, 2002)

Hey phast, are you going to the Dallas meet?


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

yeah nice egg.... 

i always loved the nx2000... wish they were more on the road... 
you ever plan on getting to the track?

Btw IMO I like the wing....


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2003)

ya the wing is a little to much for the NX i think, i bet you had funtaking off the stock fin thingie-


----------

